# GAC/Rolex Fontana Thread - SPOILERS!



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

GAC/Rolex races are getting to be very, very competitive and very exciting to watch. And BMW teams seem to be swarming with M3s to the GAC GS class - so many that even I don't know them all.

But it was very exciting racing to watch as Bimmerfest.com cars at some point were leading their races in DP, GS and ST. (the Ten Motorsports BMW/Riley car #19, Bill Auberlen in the TMS M3 #96 and the TC Kline Z4 #12 respectively). But races at Fontana can be real heartbreakers (from personal experience with our club racer) as the track and traffic at Fontana takes it's toll on the field - thus making pit strategy & lucky timing with the numerous full course yellows have a big impact on the outcome. And being able to keep the car out of trouble (they were about 70 cars on track for the GS/ST race). 

But the full coarse yellow style a la NASCAR made for sprints to wire in the last few laps in both races, so it was exciting to watch in person. HACK should have some great on track pics as he was there covering the event for the Roundel.

Will Turner and Don Salama got on the podium in 3rd in ST, so congrats there as they stayed within striking distance of last year's champion Mazda team. :thumbup:










A special note for one of my drivers from last year, Geoff Auberlen, who made his GAC debut co-driving the Nuzzo Mini Cooper S from the very back of the field to finish 12 in ST and 40th overall. :bigpimp:

Notes on other Bimmerfest cars: Both TC Kline cars had trouble, the quicker #12 (which led the race early) with engine electronics and at the end the engine let go. The 09 car of Automatic Racing was fast, but battled tail light issues all race. The #60 M3 of Ten Motorsports (Mike McDowell and Rob Finlay) was in contention for the GS podium with only a few laps to go when they left with a problem. The TMS #97 car of Pappas and Pfeffer finished behind Will and Don in ST and Bill Auberlen/Justin Marks in the #96 M3 led the GS race for most of the 2nd half, but caught a bad break on pit stop timing (a splash and go under green and not being able to get tires) and worked their way back to fourth in the sprint in the last few laps.

Got a nice shot of Tom Milner Jr. with his new M3:
hi res at: http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=3394&size=big&sort=1&cat=3108


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Images copyright © 2005 Dan Wu. All rights reserved.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

© 2005 Dan Wu. All rights reserved.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Will Turner and Don Salama got on the podium in 3rd in ST, so congrats there as they stayed within striking distance of last year's champion Mazda team. :thumbup:


Striking distance, indeed!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

This is probably the only shot of the #19 DP that I have that shows the "bimmerfest.com" sticker on the leading edge of the spoiler.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Striking distance, indeed!


 :thumbup: I love it.

Fricken awesome pictures.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Striking distance, indeed!


Actually, it's the 70 car they'll be chasing, but great shot none the less. :thumbup:

Any shots of Geoff driving the Mini?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, big ups to Scott for introducing me to Bill Auberlen, Don Salama, Will Turner, Dan Colembie, and Geoff Auberlen. Big ups to Team PTG, BMWCCA L.A., and BMWNA for securing a luxury suite for our viewing comfort on Sunday, and BIG UPS to Tom Milner of team PTG for our all access tour of the PTG garage, and a detailed tour of the M3 program and up close and personal time with the racecars.

Big ups to Bill Auberlen to take time out of his busy weekend to talk to BMWCCA members in attendance and give us commentary during the race. It was a fresh perspective from one of the best touring car racers in the world and you can not meet a more personable, down to earth guy than him.

© 2005 Dan Wu. All rights reserved


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Actually, it's the 70 car they'll be chasing, but great shot none the less. :thumbup:
> 
> Any shots of Geoff driving the Mini?


You tell me. Is that Geoff's helmet or Tony's? :dunno:










I know for sure it was Geoff driving in this picture because it's taken in the first stint of the race...Can't see his helmet to confirm.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You tell me. Is that Geoff's helmet or Tony's? :dunno:


Yep, that's Geoff's helmet (from my photo gallery - taken in the back of my truck):


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes:

 :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> :yikes:
> 
> :rofl:


Is that a point-by?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Is that a point-by?


Not sure, but that pic may have been during a caution lap.

Motorsport.com has some pics:

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2005&S=GRANDAM&E=Fontana

TheRaceSite.com also has some pics up:

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=04pa_archive


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Here are some of my pictures


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

and few more


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is that a point-by?




By the way, that was infact NOT a safety car lap, in the sequence of shots prior and after this shot, he's in a fierce battle against a Mazda RX-8. I think it looks like he's trying to adjust the mirror or something. Or he could simply be frustrated about being passed on the straights.

Let's just say that the "longest straight" on the west coast is not conducive to a car that makes less than 170 HP stock, and is shaped like an aerodynamic BRICK. The Mini, though, appears to eat competition up in the infield. There are several times where Geoff or Tony would execute the perfect pass around turn 9? (the dec. radius 180 near the grand stand) on Porsches that makes over 400 HP.

Given the fact that the Mini did not qualify at all due to a brake problem, it was an amazing task to finish 40th overall in a field of 70, and 12th overall in class. Big ups to Geoff and Tony for putting together a competitive package despite this being perhaps the most unfriendly track they'll ever see on the west coast.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

EZ said:


> Here are some of my pictures


Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice pictures, wish I could have been there.

:thumbup:


----------



## DAS BOOT (Sep 19, 2004)

Hack,

do you have an even higher res version of this photo? I built this car for Finlay, and would like to hang this picture in my shop!! Thanks


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

DAS BOOT said:


> Hack,
> 
> do you have an even higher res version of this photo? I built this car for Finlay, and would like to hang this picture in my shop!! Thanks


Email me:

I'll send you all the high res of this car I have. There's about 5-10 good shots of this car at 3,000x2,000 pixels.


----------

